# New to jar collecting please be gentle...



## loressaselby (May 7, 2013)

Hi all! I am an auction addict & recently acquired about 7 dozen Ball blue jars, I am now in the beginning stages of jar obsession... [] I also just got this jar in the last few days; I know it's a 3L & has what I think is called Amber chunking? I was hoping for some more information on it, thanks!







[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## coreya (May 7, 2013)

Nice early ball, love the debris found in these early jars. Welcome and please show us more![][]


----------



## MNJars (May 7, 2013)

Welcome.  I'm not sure about the term amber chunking, but it's unique.  Something must have gotten stuck to the glass when it was cooling.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 7, 2013)

Hello all,  I just wanted to point out that the round circle in the glass jar bottom is the mark of a baffle valve.  
 The little blob of tramp glass is interesting but it is hard to tell what the source was.  For the chunk that is.  
 Nice jar for sure.   
 RED Matthews


----------



## loressaselby (May 7, 2013)

Thank you for the replies & information; I have been reading this forum & googling like crazy trying to learn all I can about jars... []


----------



## georgeoj (May 7, 2013)

I have seen a few of them in Ball jars. They do not show up very often. My practice has been to call them blobs. I do not have any insight as to the cause. 
 Welcome to the Forum
 George


----------



## zecritr (May 7, 2013)

Welcome and very nice jar

 is that one chunk in the middle or close to the middle of B?


----------



## botlguy (May 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Loressa. Beautiful, unusual name.

 That "chunk" or "blob" looks to me to be a pebble sized "Pot Stone" meaning it very well MAY be a small piece of the fire brick used to make the "Pot" for the molten glass. It COULD be something other than a "Pot Stone".

 During the manufacture of glass, the "Tank" or Pot" starts to disintegrate over time due to the extreme heat. These pieces eventually end up in the glass and unless they are caught by quality control they make it into the market place. There are other forms of "inclusions" or foreign / unwanted material. I just purchased two jars, from Tom a fellow forum member, with milky swirls caught in the glass. I payed a premium for these simply because of this anomoly. Generally, "Pot Stones" are not a good thing as they often have fractures associated with them. However, unusually large stones can be considered a plus.

 Jim


----------



## loressaselby (May 7, 2013)

Yes, there is a small blob/chunk in the middle of the B as well.


----------



## zecritr (May 8, 2013)

Cool thanks for the answer

 Makes that jar evencooler to me anyways,looks like a chunk of Gold in the B of Ball  lol what's not neat about that


----------

